# Asparagus Sauce-TNT



## kadesma (Jun 3, 2010)

If you're an asparagus lover you will enjoy this. We do and it's  a way to get kids to eat asparagus without the YUK:S 
Rinse and cut off the tough ends of 1-1/2 lbs. fresh asparagus,cook 10-15 min tender. Drain well,Place the asparagus in f/p you might have to do 2 batches.Use your metal blade.Add 1/2 cup water,2 tea. fresh lemon juice, Whizz add more water if needed you want a thick and smooth puree.Pour in to freezer  containers that have been dated, The puree will keep upto 1 year.If you want to use some  Cook 8 oz. of your favorite pasta then mix 1 cup of your sauce with grated Parm or Asiago cheese and a few roasted chopped walnuts. Another possibility is is a wonderful soup 2 cups of sauce, 2 cups of milk1/2 tea. coarse salt, fresh ground pepper to taste, freshly ground nutmeg and lemon or lime juice to taste.
I like this cold warm or cold it's yummy.
kades


----------



## GB (Jun 6, 2010)

This sounds delicious! I just have one question. Is it the tough ends that you are using for this or are those being thrown out and you are using the tender parts? Since it is being FP'd I can see it going either way.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 6, 2010)

GB said:


> This sounds delicious! I just have one question. Is it the tough ends that you are using for this or are those being thrown out and you are using the tender parts? Since it is being FP'd I can see it going either way.



GB I believe Kades is just using the tender part since the bottom part is very woody, even if you were to FP it, it would be stringy, and well just plain yucky...


----------



## kadesma (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi GB
I cut of the part that is tough  and only use the tender part. I dont want the tough it's to stringy. If you happen to get the little  skinny kind you and use it all but that kind is hard to find. I love this and so do the kinds. Whole aspargus they refuse. One way to sneak in something green
kades


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 6, 2010)

It's kinda like an asparagus pesto... I'm going to make that this week, and i'm thinking about mixing in some carmelized onions... Hmmm the possibilities... Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh wait the carmelized onions will just be tossed in with the asparagus pesto, and the pasta, not pureed...


----------



## kadesma (Jun 6, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> It's kinda like an asparagus pesto... I'm going to make that this week, and i'm thinking about mixing in some carmelized onions... Hmmm the possibilities... Thanks for sharing...


Mimi,
yes it's like a pesto, the soup I mentioned is good as well. I really love the pesto over a small pasta like pennette or even angel hair. The toasted walnuts make it yummy.Let me know how it turns out and what touches you've added.
kades


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 6, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Mimi,
> yes it's like a pesto, the soup I mentioned is good as well. I really love the pesto over a small pasta like pennette or even angel hair. The toasted walnuts make it yummy.Let me know how it turns out and what touches you've added.
> kades



You got it Kades, and now that i'm photo savvy on this here site, you'll be getting a look see at your recipe...


----------



## kadesma (Jun 6, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> You got it Kades, and now that i'm photo savvy on this here site, you'll be getting a look see at your recipe...


Fantastic, I've never learned to put up pics so this will be wonderful. Thank you.
kades


----------



## GB (Jun 6, 2010)

Awesome! I can't wait to try this. Thanks!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 6, 2010)

GB said:


> Awesome! I can't wait to try this. Thanks!


I hope you enjoy it GB.
kades


----------

